# PubMed- [Diarrhea, abdominal pain, winds: is it an irritable bowel syndrome?].



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Diarrhea, abdominal pain, winds: is it an irritable bowel syndrome?].*

MMW Fortschr Med. 2012 Nov 15;154(20):56-7

Authors: Buchholtz A

PMID: 23234121 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

